# Usa oder Deutschland



## martin31282 (26. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es Qualitativ Unterschiede wenn ich ein Lowrance bei eBay in der USA satt in Deutschland kaufe Sprache oder so?|uhoh:


----------



## Loup de mer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Nö, meines Wissens nicht! 
Es wird zwar hin und wieder behauptet, dass "amerikanische" Geräte mit integriertem GPS hier versagen, dafür gibt es aber außer der Behauptung bisher keine Belege. 
Will sagen, dass sich in den bedeutenden dt. Anglerforen bis jetzt noch kein von solchem Fehler betroffener Nutzer gemeldet hat.

Mit welchem Gerät liebäugelst du denn?


----------



## Sonarman (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Hallo Martin31282
gute Angebote findest du bei cactus in UK.
Euro steht gegenüber englischen Pfund grad ganz gut.
Jens#h


----------



## martin31282 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Ich wollte für Norge ein Kombiegerät haben ,mir persönlich gefällt Lowrance ganz gut welches würdet Ihr mir Empfehlen?|wavey:


----------



## bigfish09 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Hallo martin 31282
Der Tipp mit Cactusnav.com ist genial.Hab mir dort mein Lowrance HDS 5 bestellt.Hat alles Super geklappt.Kann Ich nur empfehlen.Es gibt auch keine Mängel an dem Gerät.Funtzt wie eins aus Deutschland.In USA ist es zwar noch etwas billiger,aber dafür kommt noch die Zollgebühr drauf.


----------



## martin31282 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> Hallo martin 31282
> Der Tipp mit Cactusnav.com ist genial.Hab mir dort mein Lowrance HDS 5 bestellt.Hat alles Super geklappt.Kann Ich nur empfehlen.Es gibt auch keine Mängel an dem Gerät.Funtzt wie eins aus Deutschland.In USA ist es zwar noch etwas billiger,aber dafür kommt noch die Zollgebühr drauf.



Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung und Menü?


----------



## martin31282 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Kann mir einer mal die richtige Web adresse schreiben Cactusnav oder cactus.com?


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Qualitativ werden sich Beide nichts nehmen aber wie sieht es mit der Garantie bei einem Kauf im Ausland(Nicht-EU) aus? Wenn da nicht deutliche Endpreisunterschiede(US-Preis plus Mehrwertsteuer plus Zollgebühr plus Versand) gegenüber dem hiesigen Preis sind,so würde ich zum deutschen Gerät greifen. Dort hast du auch mit hoher Sicherheit eine deutsche Anleitung drin. Das kann ich mir bei einem US-Import nicht vorstellen,da es für die nur eine Sprache auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Qualitativ werden sich Beide nichts nehmen aber wie sieht es mit der Garantie bei einem Kauf im Ausland(Nicht-EU) aus? Wenn da nicht deutliche Endpreisunterschiede(US-Preis plus Mehrwertsteuer plus Zollgebühr plus Versand) gegenüber dem hiesigen Preis sind,so würde ich zum deutschen Gerät greifen. Dort hast du auch mit hoher Sicherheit eine deutsche Anleitung drin. Das kann ich mir bei einem US-Import nicht vorstellen,da es für die nur eine Sprache auf der Welt gibt.


Die deutsche Anleitung findet man als Download bei Lowrance, evt. wird die Bedienungsanleitung auch mehrsprachig mitgeliefert...entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Heiko112 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Qualitativ werden sich Beide nichts nehmen aber wie sieht es mit der Garantie bei einem Kauf im Ausland(Nicht-EU) aus? Wenn da nicht deutliche Endpreisunterschiede(US-Preis plus Mehrwertsteuer plus Zollgebühr plus Versand) gegenüber dem hiesigen Preis sind,so würde ich zum deutschen Gerät greifen. Dort hast du auch mit hoher Sicherheit eine deutsche Anleitung drin. Das kann ich mir bei einem US-Import nicht vorstellen,da es für die nur eine Sprache auf der Welt gibt.


 

Hmm habe hier schonmal gelesen das den HDS Geräten ne CD mit Beschreibungen in den verschiedenen Sprachen beiliegt.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Habe mir vor vielen Jahren (20) auch ein Echolot in USA gekauft.

Garantie hat man dann allerdings nur in USA, in Deutschland hat man da wohl Probleme.
Bei meinem Echolot (Humminbird) war nur eine englische Anleitung dabei, hat mir aber (Aufgrund entsprechender Sprachkenntnisse) keine Problem bereitet. Wer allerdings der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, sollte sich da vorher erkundigen.
Bei meinem Echolot ist die Teifenangabe in Fuß und nicht in Meter. Läßt sich auch nicht umschalten, diese sollte man vorher auch prüfen. Mir war das damals auch egal, habe das Echolot nur im Süßwasser eingesetzt, Tiefe zwischen 1 und 7 Meter.


----------



## Heiko112 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Bei Humminbird Geräten ist es bei den US Versionen heute auch noch so.

Die Garantie ist im Normalfall Ein Jahr und wird dann über z.B. Think Big in Dortmund abgewickelt.


Hatte damals 2 Jahre Garantie und nach 20 Monaten musste das Gerät eingeschickt werden.

Habe es auf meine Kosten nach Dortmund nach Think Big geschickt und 2 Wochen später war die Kiste wieder bei mir Repariert zu Hause.


----------



## bigfish09 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Die Adresse ist cactusnav.com.
Garantie besteht bei Geräten aus England auch bei uns.Deutsche Anleitung gibts als PDF Datei auf der Lowrence Seite.


----------



## vs-schuhe (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Petri,

Achtung für die Bedienungsanleitung(Lowrancer Hds) in Deutsch bitte nicht de. sondern com. wählen!!!!!!!
Werde noch dieses Jahr mein Hds 5 Combo in UK kaufen.

MfG Frank


----------



## mr-bugg (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

USA Geräte können ohne weiteres dort gekauft werden, so habe ich es gemacht. Wenn man den Zoll abzieht habe ich gegenüber Caktusnav ca 30 Euro gespart also nicht wirklich viel. Man kann in den USA kaufen lohnt aber den Aufwand nicht wirklich.

Thomas


----------



## martin31282 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Brauche dies erst zum Sommer 2010 werden da die Preise noch ein bisschen fallen oder bleibt das in der Regel gleich?


----------



## bigfish09 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Preis in England wird höher.Ab 1.1.2010 steigt dort die VAT(Mehrwertsteuer)um 2,5%.


----------



## vs-schuhe (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Petri,

z,zt gibt es Hds-7 Combo Geräte für ca.600€ in den Staaten, was auch gegenüber UK unschlagbar ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## Sonarman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Wo gibt es die für 600 Euro?Das wär wirklich ein Hammerpreis!!
#6Jens


----------



## vs-schuhe (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Petri,

zb.925$ bei Tackle Mania dazu kommen aber noch Fracht,Zoll,MwSt und Bearbeitunggebühren für die Zollabfertigung.

MfG Frank


----------



## mr-bugg (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Wenn du wirklich damit spielst dir das zu kaufen würde ich nicht noch länger warten. Oder einen besseren Dollarkurs abwarten und dann sofort zuschlagen.

Der Kurs z.Z ist ok aber seit Anfang Dez etwas gefallen. 

P.S. immer als baseversion kaufen und drauf achten das der Geber mit dabei ist.

Thomas


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Moin

Mal als Richtwert für potenzielle Eigenimporteure:

HDS-7 aus Ebay USA via PayPal 930,-$ plus 89,-$ Fracht.
Das waren 707,-€. 
(Den Paypal Tageskurs findet man auf der Paypal-website wenn man eingeloggt ist)
Dazu kamen 159,-€ Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.

Insgesamt also 866,-€


----------



## Thomas1976 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

So, eben mein HDS-5 aus UK bestellt.

Kanns jetzt schon kaum noch erwarten bis es kommt.

Nach langem suchen und vergleichen mich nun doch für den Import entschieden.

Preis 565€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Danfreak (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Laß mich raten cactusnav? Glückwunsch!
Hab ich gestern auch bestellt.
Vor allem Preis incl. Geber 50/200, bekommst hier nicht unter 1000 Eus. |bigeyes


----------



## vs-schuhe (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Petri,
iss ja lustig,ich habe Heute um 11Uhr bei Cactus bestellt,leider
habe ich das falsche Hds mit dem Geber 83/200 kHz geordert,naja um 13 Uhr kam die Info, das die Lieferzeit 2Wo dauert.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Thomas1976 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Habe um etwa die gleiche Zeit dort bestellt mit der gleichen Antwort:vik:

Ich bin einer der sonst ja immer die örtlichen Dealer unterstützt. Auch wenn es dort mal teurer ist als im Netz, trotzdem beim heimischen Dealer um die Ecke kauft.
Normal lässt er ja auch beim Preis dann noch einmal mit sich reden und macht einen ähnlichen, so das man zwar mehr als im Netz zahlt aber es sich noch in einem vernünftigem Rahmen befindet.

Aber etwa 300€ sind für mich kein vernünftiger Rahmen mehr, denn dafür muss ich echt ne Weile arbeiten und das sehe ich dann irgendwo nicht mehr ein.

Und nun freue ich mich auf die Lieferung:l


----------



## ThorstenECN (22. September 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

An die CactusNav Besteller,

wie lange habt ihr denn auf die Lieferung aus England gewartet?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Amerika1110 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Habe mein HDS5 im April bei Cactusnav gekauft, war nach 5-6 Tagen da und alles in bester Qualität.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------



## ThorstenECN (23. September 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> Habe mein HDS5 im April bei Cactusnav gekauft, war nach 5-6 Tagen da und alles in bester Qualität.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Ralf



Danke für die Antwort!
Hast du von denen eine Versandmitteilung und eine Nummer zur Sendungsverfolgung bekommen?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## biX (30. September 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei Cactusnav die Preise Incl. VAT relevant sind, oder?


----------



## ThorstenECN (30. September 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*



biX schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei Cactusnav die Preise Incl. VAT relevant sind, oder?



Ja, leider!


----------



## Amerika1110 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

@ThorstenECN
Weder das eine noch das andere, Gerät war einfach schnell da.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Farsundklaus (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Ein Freund hat sich bei Ebay ein Gerät von den Amis geholt war nach einem Jahr kaputt. Garantie haha das Teil kann er in die Tonne schmeißen.


----------



## biX (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Usa oder Deutschland*

Deshalb in GB bestellen (2-year limited warranty) :m

Wechselkurs zum Pfund wird ja auch gerade wieder besser. 

MfG


----------

